# Exhaust manifold smoke



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I just installed a new exhaust manifold on my OMC inline4 Ford and it was smoking pretty bad and it got really hot? I installed a used manifold because they don't make them new anymore. It came put together riser/exhaust manifold and I had noticed there was something jingiling around in it. I figured it was just something from the packing or some minor rust that would flush out when started while water and exhaust ran through it. Not sure why it was heating up so bad and smoking I did just install a new water impeller in the lower unit?? Any sugestions??


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Obviously there isn't enought water getting thru to the manifold, orit is blocked inside preventing the water from getting out. Pull the hose going to it, run the engine and make sure you are getting water to it. I would recommend taking it off and use a garden hose to flush it out and check for flow. You might want to take the riser off and check too. What part of the country did the manifold come from?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

First I'd be very leery of a used manifold...I CAN tell you *horror* stories of what can happen to the engine when one goes bad. Yes if it's getting that hot there is a blockage, bad thermostat, a bad water pump. I have seen the impellers (fins) totally gone, even a incorrect gasket.Also if a I/O make sure water is in fact being pumped to the engine water pump from the out drive foot.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't ant to buy a used one either but they don't make them new. I ordered itfrom a boat yard in Ga.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Slqfisher (11/21/2007)*I didn't ant to buy a used one either but they don't make them new. I ordered itfrom a boat yard in Ga.


:banghead:banghead:bangheadI searched and searched..couldn't find one new either.

Another thought...remove the water hose that goes through the transom (inside the boat) connect a hose there and check the water flow. You might have to remove the thermostat. Also check the water flow coming out of the water pump (engine water pump) to the engine if possible. Make sure the belt is driving the engine water pump. Hope one of our recommendations help ya. Something else..put cups on the lower unit turn on water, remove the hose going to the engine water pump, start and run for a MINUTE or TWO and see if the lower unit pump is in fact supplying water to the engine water pump.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

What year and model engine are we working with?


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

1989 OMC Ford 2.3L


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Call WWW.Partman.com @ 1-800-382-9335

OMC Ford 2.3L 4 Cylinder in line 1987-1990

Part # 986041 Ex Manifold

Part # 913393 Gasket - M to Head

Part # 912477 Gasket - Riser to Man

Part # 914766 Riser



http://marineengineparts.com/18%20exhaust%20manifolds%20&%20risers%20page%20122-160.pdf *PAGE 146*


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info I'll give'em a try if mine is no good.. I hope it's something minor i'll check it out tom. I hope you had a good turkey day, mine just finished good food and friends...


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

You need to boil them out with acid each year.


----------



## The Mantenance Shoppe (Oct 4, 2007)

did your manifold to riser gasket have holes for water to pass through to cool the exhaust. Is your engine temp correct?

Is the rest of your engine receiving aadequatewater?


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Checked it out this a.m. and everything was fine except the mainfold was packed with RUST! It came together mani/riser and looked good so I throught it on (mistake). So basically the boat yard in Ga got my money and sent me crap spray painted.... I'm in dire need of an 89 OMC 2.3L Ford riser and exhaust manifold. Does anyone know where I could get one????? Help a brotha out!! I'm going to soak it in acid to see if I can salvage in the mean time until I find a new one. Not sure if i'll put it on though, it scares me because it can let water into the back clyindersthe mating surfaces aren't 100% and theres no telling if it's rusted through on the inside. It's said because the enging runs like a champ!!! and is great on gas.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*Doug Russell Marine
1SW Cutoff (Route 20) Worcester MA. 01604
Phone:508.791.4917
fax:508.753.8992*

http://www.dougrussell.com/

http://www.dougrussell.com/partscatalog/volvo_omc/index.cfm?fuseaction=comp&group=625&GroupList=623,624,625,626,627,628,629,630,631,632,633,634,635,636,637,638

<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width=552 bgColor=#ffffff border=1><TBODY><TR bgColor=#e8e8e8><TD align=left>0986041 </TD><TD align=left>MANIFOLD AY, 2.3L </TD><TD align=left>$567.99 </TD><TD align=left>$511.19 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width=552 bgColor=#ffffff border=1><TBODY><TR bgColor=#e8e8e8><TD align=left>0914766 </TD><TD align=left>RISER,EXH.MANIFOLD </TD><TD align=left>$317.99 </TD><TD align=left>$286.19 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

$797.38 + Shipping :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

*With those prices they need to ship it FREE*

*Not only that...If you plan to keep the boat (might think about 2 sets) for more then 3-5 years, you might want to ask about the availability in the future. They are only good for 3-5 years. You can sell them on E-Bay to someone like yourself if you don't keep the boat.*


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to order at leaast one set for now.. I guess this will be my own xmas present!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Slqfisher (11/27/2007)*Thanks, I'm going to order at leaast one set for now.. I guess this will be my own xmas present!


Did they in fact have them in stock?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have your old ones, I can probablyfind a place that will make brand new in Stainless Steel. It'll cost a couple grand but they're supposed to last longer than the boat.

You'll need to ship the old ones, it'll take a couple months.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw a product on Shipshapetv(yea I watch it!) that looked like a windshield washer fluid system and would neutralize salt in saltwaterthe exhaust systems. Forget whats its called but it is listed in the volvo marine website. Saw it while pricing diesels for my boat. They claim that it will extend the life of manifolds and risers indefinately as long as it is used correctly. Cool system and only costs like 200 bucks or so. Well worth it for the manifold/riser package prices for a new set,mines like well over a grand:hoppingmad

Flame on bitches,I know its coming:moon


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

There are several products on the market that neutralize salt. The Volvo one you refer to is actually an add on to the motor and with the flip of a switch syphons the chemical into the motor. The system will only work on Volvo's, Mercruiser Bravos and others with engine mounted water pumps. Salt Away has an attachment forthe foot flusher, ear muff. However, none ofthese remove rust. Once the manifolds are rusted that's it.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Nope, false advertisement.... I found someone who has them in stock up in Ma for 555 and 305. Still looking a bit to see if I can possibly find a better price I've called many supposid obselete parts dealers with no luck well see.


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

check www.ebasicpower.com

thats is here I got mine they were the lowest cost (for min)and very helpfull.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you remember the compnay you bought it from?


----------

